# Riccia emersed



## turtlehead

Can Riccia be left grown emersed? Some parts of it grew out of the water.


----------



## Edward

APC PlantFinder


----------



## Phil Edwards

It will grow nicely out of the water as long as most/part of the bunch is still wet. I had some growing very well in a shallow dish with waterlogged soil on my porch.


----------



## turtlehead

Ok, thanks for the replies, I'm just too lazy to cut the top now.


----------



## Mowgli

riccia in nature, is a emersed plant...(live in little rivers borders) the sumersed version is just an aquarist's "lujo" <--(i don know this word in english, so i wrote in spanish)
so the question has a oviosly answer......YES
(sorry but mi english is not good enough  )


----------



## fishmaster#1

Send me your e-mail address I will send you a picture if it growing emerse. I grow this so easy this way. People around here use it in terrariums.


----------



## Mowgli

riccia in nature









master..do you have any photo of riccia in terrarium?..would be interesting to see
[email protected]


----------



## turtlehead

wow I can't believe you found this post.


----------



## Walter Klockers

*46 Gal Bowfront Terrarium*

My terrarium has mostly riccia, other liverworts, and Christmas moss:










Here's a top view of the "Mother Rock". The back glass is covered in water (CPVC pipe pumps distilled water to top back). The riccia covers pieces of lace rock. The Christmas moss sits on top of a layer of black lava rock. The egg crate false bottom is below that.










One challenge I have is that new growth on the riccia is yellowing. Now how to fertilize and with what and how much? Since I have distilled water running the water feature, I'm concerned that adding such could begin to clog the fogger.


----------



## turtlehead

Wow!


----------



## Cavan Allen

When I've found it in its natural habitat, it's usually been as sparse little emersed clumps along the edge of the water.


----------

